# Office 365 >  > [SOLVED] Power Query: Combine records with deliminter

## misty15

Hello,
I have a dataset of over 50k records.
I need to combine the multiple records on 2 columns with a semi colon delimiter.
I tried merge/group by using PoweQuery but the group by will only show those columns I choose.
I need to have all the columns displayed.
The unique id would be based on the QueID and CustomerID and the delimiters would be on the Color and Year columns.

Not sure if i explained this good enough, I have attached an example file.
Thank you

----------


## Olly

This should do it:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## misty15

Thank you!
It works on my sample spreadsheet however when I put the code into my real spreadsheet it gives me an error:

DataFormat.Error: Invalid cell value #NAME?.

I have modified the code to the correct field names and checked that the code matches and it does so I am not sure what is wrong. The table is named Table1.
No syntax errors have been detected in the window, only when I click Done.
Your guidance is appreciated.
Thank you.

----------


## Olly

You have errors in your worksheet. Remove errors.

----------


## misty15

Thank you.
Ok I figured that out, I found the culprit-3 cells had that name error.

So now it works except that the one column is not concatenating. It is a number ie: 200876 etc. and there are nulls.

I will continue to mess with it but if you can help I appreciate it.

I am almost there!
Thank you!

Good news!
After staring at it I realized I had the real data set columns flip flopped and fixed the code.

Thank you!

----------

